# 87 HB Engine Splash Shields?



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey I have a 1987 D21 SE with the 3.0L v6. The side of the engine is completely exposed to all the dirt and mud I fling on it. I was wondering where, or if anywhere, I can located some splash covers or whatever they are called. I figure it is easier to pressure wash the mud off them then the all the little nicks and crannies of the side of my engine.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are some rubber splash guards(oem) that go from the inner structure to the frame(rt & ft)... are yours missing? or do you want to add someting else?


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

I made mine out of mining belt material, and attached them to the inner fender with self tappers, and fender washers. They are needed to keep water off the electric components.
Good Luck


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> there are some rubber splash guards(oem) that go from the inner structure to the frame(rt & ft)... are yours missing? or do you want to add someting else?


I have some pictures that are horrible examples, hard to tell with my 33's on it, but here is what I am talking about: 










Notice how you can see the whole frame and everything there and even the other tire if you look close enough. 


















It is hard to tell in this picture, but like the one above it, the side of the engine is completely exposed.. I am wondering if there is something I can buy that would go there to protect the sides of the engine, I'm not so worried about the frame on the rear being exposed as much but it would look better if you couldn't see right through the wheel welt above the frame.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, I replaced my front ones 4 years ago ( the rear ones are factory original and holding up fine). I got them at my local Nissan dealer for $26 each.

The part numbers for the front are 64836 and 64837 ( left and right). The rear are 93658 and 93659.


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

CalHvyMetl said:


> Yes, I replaced my front ones 4 years ago ( the rear ones are factory original and holding up fine). I got them at my local Nissan dealer for $26 each.
> 
> The part numbers for the front are 64836 and 64837 ( left and right). The rear are 93658 and 93659.


Do you have the name of the parts, like what they are exactly called, I cant seem to locate it using the part numbers online here. I think I will check in with Allforeignautoparts.


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

Some useless information I posted that I am 'editing' to delete.


----------



## BBDirtbiking (Mar 6, 2009)

Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com I think I found it  

Another concern of mine, my truck has a 3" Body Lift. I am guessing that this will screw of the fit of the OEM parts. Might have to fab some brackets to extend bolt holes a couple inches.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

COVER-SPLASH,HOODLEDGE RH - Truck (D21) 01/1992+ FED.HD & FED.KC.2WD.VG3 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try these (oem part #'s)
rt frt 64836-36G00 cover-splash,hoodledge
lt frt 64837-31G00 " " " "
rt rr 93880-31G00 screen-rear wheel arch
lt rr 93881-31G00 " " " "


----------



## 240sx90 (Feb 23, 2010)

do you have an update?


----------

